# Does the R3 Frame come with manuals ?



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

I just get a new R3 frame and it does not come with any manuals. Is it the same case for all of you out there ? Thanks


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Cervelo manuals are on line. http://www.cervelo.com/ownersmanual/OwnersManual.pdf


----------



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

thx, Mark. Well, I order a 08 and end up with a 09 version, still waiting for some parts , I can't wait to finish it


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

no manuals everything you need is on the cervelo website


----------

